# Height of cut on Jacobsen



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi all I found a Jacobsen Greens King 518 that I'm looking to buy but I've seen that the max height of cut is 7/16th of an inch. I've maintained my Bermuda with a rotary at around 2 inches and I'm wondering if the only limit I would have to going that low is mowing frequency/ pgr use. The yard is a typical builder installed lawn with its fair share of bumps but nothing too major. Anything else I'm missing? Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

With the right front roller brackets, you should be able to go up to about 1.375" or so. I run my 526 at .625 - .750" typically but have been as low as .450" on a builder lawn. Your lawn will smooth out noticeably after mowing with a greensmower for awhile but leveling with sand will help you go low.

There is some info on those brackets and greens mower setup here. I'll help any way I can, I love mine!


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Awesome thank you! Just got her home and the things a beast! So excited for this year.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

These are the extensions, I put them on my 522 but have not measured the Max HOC with them.


----------



## Jermccall (Jan 17, 2019)

Joe -

Have you measured your max HOC with those brackets yet? I'm thinking about picking up a used 522, but I need HOC around 1.5"


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jermccall said:


> Joe -
> 
> Have you measured your max HOC with those brackets yet? I'm thinking about picking up a used 522, but I need HOC around 1.5"


I believe it was 1.3 but not 100 percent sure because it was a while ago. If you are wanting to stay around 1.5 maybe a mclane but it will be hard to get a reel mower to that height.


----------



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

@joerob2211 Sorry to bring up an old post but was hoping you could help me out. Just picked up a 518a and trying to determine if I've got those extension brackets.


I don't think they are give the position of the long oval (set screw hole?) Vs the small circle. Guess I wanted confirmation before buying anything.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

blaw said:


> @joerob2211 Sorry to bring up an old post but was hoping you could help me out. Just picked up a 518a and trying to determine if I've got those extension brackets.
> 
> 
> I don't think they are give the position of the long oval (set screw hole?) Vs the small circle. Guess I wanted confirmation before buying anything.


I would max it out and measure what the max HOC is and you will know for sure. It looks like you don't have the HIgh HOC kit. I no longer have the mower but I believe the higher cut brackets are taller than the ones you have.


----------



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks @joerob2211. I did order the longer brackets.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

joerob2211 said:


> Jermccall said:
> 
> 
> > Joe -
> ...


@Jermccall

You could probably do it with a Jake that had the tall brackets AND a larger diameter front roller. 2.5-3" roller should get you there. It would almost certainly have to be a 26" machine with the heavy knife. May have to custom grind the face angle on the bedknife too.


----------



## DustinG2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

blaw said:


> Thanks @joerob2211. I did order the longer brackets.


Did you ever find the high HOC kit for your Jacobsen?


----------



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

DustinG2020 said:


> Did you ever find the high HOC kit for your Jacobsen?


Sorry for late reply, haven't been on for a while. I did get the high cut brackets from RRproducts. This is the one I purchased if you're looking:
https://www.rrproducts.com/bracket-roller-r2000072.html


----------

